# ANTM cycle 9: Saleisha/Scandaleisha video-->



## clamster (Feb 27, 2008)

I really like Saleisha!!! 
Does anyone know anything about this?
Youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/Scandaleisha


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 29, 2008)

Interesting.  There are glaring differences between runway and a Wendy's ad, but a rule is a rule.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 1, 2008)

i saw her in an ad in a magazine this morning. i was an issue from 2006. Scandalous!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 2, 2008)

I had read that she had also been to Tyra's T-Zone camp when she was little so they knew each other before the competition.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 2, 2008)

I could probably think of a better name than T-Zone.  That just sounds...well...oily.


----------



## COBI (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I had read that she had also been to Tyra's T-Zone camp when she was little so they knew each other before the competition._

 
During one of the first episodes, Tyra did disclose during panel that Saleisha had gone to T-Zone years before, but she did NOT mention (at least that made it into the show aired) that she had been in at least 2 runway shows on the Tyra show during the previous two years (in addition to the Wendy's campaign.)

I don't know who I would have wanted to win, but I was never a fan of Saleisha.  I think the makeover they gave her is/was very dated.


----------



## clamster (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I had read that she had also been to Tyra's T-Zone camp when she was little so they knew each other before the competition._

 
I heard that too! Anyways Saleisha did some shows for New York Fashion week which is pretty exciting! Probably one of the more successful ANTM winners.


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow, I always noticed Tyra routing for her no matter what during the comp but didn't realise they knew each other that well so it did seem quite biased.


----------



## COBI (Mar 10, 2008)

Again, during the first judging panel, Tyra DID disclose that Saleisha went to T-Zone and that she knew her from there, but added "it was years ago", if I remember correctly.  

She did not mention (at least it didn't make the aired show if she did) that Saleisha had worked in at least TWO runway shows on The Tyra Show.


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 10, 2008)

I realise she did state the fact they knew each other, I guess I should have been more clear in saying that I didn't realise she had also done work for Tyra ie; knew her more than what was revealed.


----------



## miss_supra (Mar 14, 2008)

Adrian Curry (I think that's her name from the first cycle) stated in her contract to be in ANTM she must have never worked with Tyra before, I guess that rule changed. I was never a fan of Saleshia anyway.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 14, 2008)

wowwwww, thats news to me ! that is scandalous! 
its like she was already gonna win from the beginning bc
she has the hook ups. someone else should have won
since she already had the experience and all that she 
could have made it on her own if she wanted.


----------

